# VSA and dmx



## Riget (Jul 27, 2007)

I am trying to program a chauvet color splash jr with VSA. I am have trouble with address and channels and was looking for some help. I am new to this forum and would appricate any help. Thanks


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I control 4 chauvet color splash jr with VSA. Check to see if your port settings are going to your DMX controller and also check to see if your color splash jr is an updated one meaning it will have 5 channels instead of 4, they put a seperate paper in the box, it's not in the original manual, at least not in the 4 I purchased.


----------



## Riget (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks TwistedDementia. I am using VSA with a Rapu, I thought that the rapu (from brrokshire) would be able to handle the color splash with out a dmx controller. I do have then new version, if you don't mind me asking what are the setting in VSA. 

Thanks again I really appricate your help and time.


----------



## brookshiresoftware_com (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Riget,
I'm not familiar with the color splash jr, but the RAPU should be able to control DMX devices directly. Because the RAPU can be configured to act as a DMX controller, no additional DMX controller should be necessary. 

Jon


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Jon! Glad to have you with us, and thanks for the RAPU/DMX clarification.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

We use the Colorsplash jr's with VSA at our haunt without a rapu....The setting we use are as follows:

set the dmx address to 44
Light #1 set to binary 44 or in some cases switch 10 is on to allow dmx control.

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 switches ( off is up and on is down position)
0 0 1 1 0 1 0 0 0 1 (44)


Then setup your tracks in VSA starting with track 44.
44 is (strobe) set start position 0 to 254
45 is (red) set start 0 - 254
46 is (green) set start 0 - 254
47 is (blue) set start 0 - 254
set all of these for "type"(dmx dimmer)
nerver having used a rapu for dmx I am not sure what port setting you need.


----------



## Riget (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

